# Just a heads up:North Fork Motor Speedway for sale



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

North Fork Motor Speedway is for sale on CL.....I have no affiliation....just an FYI in case someone wants to grab it...

http://toledo.craigslist.org/tag/4578221918.html


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Worth every penny too, especially if it comes with buildings, lil folks and all!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Although really cool and all, its gonna be a tough sell. 

That's a big asking price imo. :wave: 

And I wish I had the money, space and a slot car castle to put it in. 

Hey mr aurora, you have any room in your store???? It's all you Bob!!!! :dude:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Well now......*

Tommy and I saw this layout in person and it is a great to see and drive on as it is in the pictures. The problem besides the size and ability to move it, is the $$$ involved. It is a tough market to sink 4K into at this point. I have the room but don't want to tie up the dinero.....comprende amigo


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What are the table dimensions (roughly speaking)? They aren't brought up on his website. The only thing that would make this layout better for me would be having a train or two running through it.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> Tommy and I saw this layout in person and it is a great to see and drive on as it is in the pictures. The problem besides the size and ability to move it, is the $$$ involved. It is a tough market to sink 4K into at this point. I have the room but don't want to tie up the dinero.....comprende amigo


It's a "Beauty" 4 sure, well done....
but $4G's is a bit... well that's just my "Scottish-Opinion"....
(YES, I am of Scottish-Heritage, so this is not a Defamation Statement ;-)

a lot of work, time & talent w/ into this 4sure....
more info & pics might help justify the asking $$ (which is rightfully TOTALLY up2 any owner of anything they sell...)

I can look & drool though ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave: (who has NO-IDEA of the actual value of most things..)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

More pix here... http://northforkmotorspeedway.com/ Click "The town", "the Burbs", etc to see all of it. It's quite a beautiful layout.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> What are the table dimensions (roughly speaking)? They aren't brought up on his website. The only thing that would make this layout better for me would be having a train or two running through it.


U & U'r "TRAINS" Joe !!! thumbsup::wave

I've been tempted on going 4 "Trolleys" on mine... different eras collection...
resisting that "Train-Bug" as best I can... had a Lionel Alaska set w/ I was about 4 .....:thumbsup

Bubba 123 (w/ like 2 see others Train/slot car layouts (Pics) :thumbsup::wave:


----------

